# American Idol - 4/3/07 Performances *SPOILERS*



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

Oh boy, oh boy!

1-866-IDOLS-07


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

I was not as impressed with Blake or down on Phil as the judges.
Phil will be saved by his comments about singing to his wife.
Melinda was her usual.

Jordin, bring your A game please. Haley, wear something short and tight.


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

Auto-dialer is set up, with flags to vote for Haley and Sanjaya only.


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

OMG. Sanjaya is a freaking train wreck. He looks like he sells blankets to America Indians, and he sounds like crap.

I'm not dedicating my auto-dialer to Sanjaya ONLY.


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

1-866-IDOLS-07


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

Did Sanjaya just hold up 8 fingers when demonstrating that he had the Idols-07 number?! Oops! 

God that was awful. Unfortunately I have a feeling he won't go away this week, either.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

Welcome to the Universe of Sanjaya, Simon!

Oy vay.  But the madness will last at least another week.


----------



## kar74 (Feb 13, 2005)

Mr. Soze said:


> ...Haley, wear something short and tight.


Looks like you'll be getting your wish tonight...again.


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

kar74 said:


> Looks like you'll be getting your wish tonight...again.


And lots of cleavage too. Good to see she has so much confidence in her singing. How sad...


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

She sounds pretty bad, and doesn't look as hot. Hmm.

Should I add her back to the auto-dialer?


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

RegBarc said:


> She sounds pretty bad, and doesn't look as hot. Hmm.
> 
> Should I add her back to the auto-dialer?


Who did Howard tell you guys to vote for?


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

TomK said:


> Who did Howard tell you guys to vote for?


Sanjaya.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

kar74 said:


> Looks like you'll be getting your wish tonight...again.


And the world is a better place for it. Keep her around, America.


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

433 seconds left until voting opens up.

Will whoever's left sway me?


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

Mr. Soze said:


> And the world is a better place for it. Keep her around, America.


Should I add her back to the auto-dialer?


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

Without hearing Lakisha sing, either Phil or Haley goes home tomorrow. I'm fine with either one. I think Gina is the third for the bottom three, but actually did pretty well tonight.

So far, Blake and Melinda have been my favorites tonight. Melinda was fantastic! :up:


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

RegBarc said:


> Should I add her back to the auto-dialer?


Pretty please. With sugar on it.


----------



## willbhome (Aug 28, 2002)

RegBarc said:


> Should I add her back to the auto-dialer?


I have no auto-dialer, but I DO intend to use redial as much as I can, for -07


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

LaKisha is going to be a size 6 by the time this season ends.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

TomK said:


> Who did Howard tell you guys to vote for?


Howard is off this week.

But it has always been Sanjaya, and it won't be anyone else after he leaves.

I love how Simon said, "I'll try a different tactic. That was great." (Simon trying reverse psychology on the audience).

I'm not sure who is going home.

I think there could be a big surprise -- like Lakisha going.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

I think it's bye bye Phil.


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

Mr. Soze said:


> Pretty please. With sugar on it.


Alright, I'll add her on for the last half (10:30pm onward).


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

Mr. Soze said:


> Pretty please. With sugar on it.


Funny how Randy and Paula gave her a lesson in being a bit more diplomatic.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

Number 7 SUCKS!! :down:


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

DLL66 said:


> Number 7 SUCKS!! :down:


Of course he does, which is why people are voting for him.

But he's entertaining.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

Turtleboy said:


> I love how Simon said, "I'll try a different tactic. That was great." (Simon trying reverse psychology on the audience).


The term he used was "unbelievable."


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

RegBarc said:


> Should I add her back to the auto-dialer?


Does it really matter at this point? The season is a wreck. Not because of Sanjaya, but he didn't help matters. :down:

GO GINA


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

DLL66 said:


> Number 7 SUCKS!! :down:


1-866-IDOLS-07

You make all these busy signals and "thank you for voting" messages worth it.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

Turtleboy said:


> Of course he does, which is why people are voting for him.
> 
> But he's entertaining.


Yeah.......I know about the joke. His singing sucks and his smiles look cheesy.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

1-866-IDOLS-06
1-866-43657-06


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

DLL66 said:


> Number 7 SUCKS!! :down:


Well thanks for the scoop, captain obvious!!!

Sanjaya is going to be back next week, hooray! The lines are JAMMED. Solid busy! I couldn't even get a vote through!

You can see the frustration in Simon's face and the amusement in Paula's smile.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

I think I'm pretty much done with these threads. Stern trolls without a mind of their own have ruined them.


----------



## Alfer (Aug 7, 2003)

Man oh man why is the Gollum dude still on??


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

DLL66 said:


> Does it really matter at this point? The season is a wreck. Not because of Sanjaya, but he didn't help matters. :down:
> 
> GO GINA


When you stop thinking of AI as a talent contest and start thinking of it as a reality show (which is what it is) then you'll realize that it's going exactly as planned.

Go SANJAYA!!!


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

Raj said:


> Well thanks for the scoop, captain obvious!!!
> 
> Sanjaya is going to be back next week, hooray! The lines are JAMMED. Solid busy! I couldn't even get a vote through!
> 
> You can see the frustration in Simon's face and the amusement in Paula's smile.


You are very welcome Wonder Boy!!! 

1-866-IDOLS-06
1-866-43657-06


----------



## marct (Nov 3, 2005)

Someone call an exterminator, there are caterpillars on Sanjaya's forehead!

He looks like a total slimeball/creep tonight.


----------



## firerose818 (Jul 21, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> I think I'm pretty much done with these threads. Stern trolls without a mind of their own have ruined them.


Yeah...it used to be fun to talk about the show itself and the other performances as well. Maybe the Stern fans just need their own thread, so those of us who want to discuss the show (minus simply posting Sanjaya's number) can.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

Oh I'm gonna get it for this...

I don't think Sanjaya was the worst tonight, but it could be the vodka talking.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

firerose818 said:


> Yeah...it used to be fun to talk about the show itself and the other performances as well. Maybe the Stern fans just need their own thread, so those of us who want to discuss the show (minus simply posting Sanjaya's number) can.


Agreed.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

Langree said:


> Oh I'm gonna get it for this...
> 
> I don't think Sanjaya was the worst tonight, but it could be the vodka talking.


I actually thought he was OK.

He certainly wasn't in the same league as Melinda, but he was OK.

Randy and Paula were right. He's a great _entertainer._ He's just not singing that well.


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

For the record, I have 232 votes in for Sanjaya, and not even 30% of the night is through!

It is entirely feasible for me to get in 1000 votes.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> I think I'm pretty much done with these threads. Stern trolls without a mind of their own have ruined them.


 

Howard Stern is off this week. This has nothing to do with Howard Stern. In fact, Howard jumped on the Sanjaya bandwagon, not the other way around.

I've watched every single episode of AI since Season One. I've been participating in these threads as much as you have. I enjoy Sanjaya-mania.

You might not like it, but then again you didn't like Fantasia either, and she won.

I'm enjoying it.

Again, you don't have to like it, but be careful in impugning the motives of others.
'


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

LEGS! LEGS! LEGS! LEGS!

[I havent watched the show yet.]


----------



## dtivouser (Feb 10, 2004)

RegBarc said:


> For the record, I have 232 votes in for Sanjaya, and not even 30% of the night is through!
> 
> It is entirely feasible for me to get in 1000 votes.


OK, I'll bite. Why are you doing this? Why are you trying to ruin the show? If you don't like Idol or don't respect the process, why don't you just leave it alone?


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> Howard Stern is off this week. This has nothing to do with Howard Stern. In fact, Howard jumped on the Sanjaya bandwagon, not the other way around.
> 
> I've watched every single episode of AI since Season One. I've been participating in these threads as much as you have. I enjoy Sanjaya-mania.
> 
> ...


Ahh, there's the "you didn't like _____" line, your standard response to imply I'm full of s%@*.


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

dtivouser said:


> OK, I'll bite. Why are you doing this? Why are you trying to ruin the show? If you don't like Idol or don't respect the process, why don't you just leave it alone?


I've explained this elsewhere before, but I think it is worth repeating.

I watched this show _religiously_ since it started. Kelly Clarkson rocked my socks from Day 1, and I own everything electronically ever released of hers.

But I have felt the tipping point from singing competition to popularity contest. I do not believe that it's about the quality, only the quantity of ones fanbase.

For that reason, I will vote Sanjaya in.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

dtivouser said:


> OK, I'll bite. Why are you doing this? Why are you trying to ruin the show? If you don't like Idol or don't respect the process, why don't you just leave it alone?


how does it ruin the show?? People can vote for whoever. for whatever. it's been that way since the start. That's the process. I've watched the show. I like to see the hot girls. Last year, I wanted Katherine McPhee to stay on as long as possible because she was hot and I liked looking at her.


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> how does it ruin the show?? People can vote for whoever. for whatever. it's been that way since the start. That's the process. I've watched the show. I like to see the hot girls. Last year, I wanted Katherine McPhee to stay on as long as possible because she was hot and I liked looking at her.


 :up: :up: :up: :up: :up: :up: :up:


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> Ahh, there's the "you didn't like _____" line, your standard response to imply I'm full of s%@*.


I don't like Sanjaya either.

I'm just saying that saying that people who support him are nothing but a bunch of brainless Howard Stern trolls is out of line.

And different people like different things. Can you accept the fact that there are a large number of people out there (possibly all female and 11) who really do like Sanjaya?

Finally, if he sucks, then the judges and the producers should have never put him through, and they shouldn't have. He's not good enough. But he's cute -- that's why this show is a joke. Because the producers but this androgynous smiling fool through when he had no business being there.

Don't blame the people voting for him. Blame the producers for puting him there to begin with.


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

That just makes me crack up.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

RegBarc said:


> For the record, I have 232 votes in for Sanjaya, and not even 30% of the night is through!
> 
> It is entirely feasible for me to get in 1000 votes.


Congratulations, you win the Sanjaya Cheese Award.


----------



## sportschick73193 (Mar 21, 2007)

what r the song choices the ppl chose???


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

RegBarc said:


> For the record, I have 232 votes in for Sanjaya, and not even 30% of the night is through!
> 
> It is entirely feasible for me to get in 1000 votes.


I tried the auto dialer. No luck. My modem won't dial out or something..


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Haley looking hot again.. More Haley so I can keep looking. More Sanjaya so I can keep cracking up. He DOES entertainment. He ads a lot. Most of it is all outside the show. Like here in these threads and such.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

sportschick73193 said:


> what r the song choices the ppl chose???


u agn? u lrn 2 spel yt?


----------



## willbhome (Aug 28, 2002)

Raj said:


> Well thanks for the scoop, captain obvious!!!
> 
> Sanjaya is going to be back next week, hooray! The lines are JAMMED. Solid busy! I couldn't even get a vote through!
> 
> You can see the frustration in Simon's face and the amusement in Paula's smile.


I've had the opposite experience tonight: busy only 4 times, failed only 3. So, I was thinking Sanjaya's number isn't getting much traffic.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

sportschick73193 said:


> what r the song choices the ppl chose???


u cud watch the show 2, u knw. r u unable to watch?????


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> u cud watch the show 2, u knw. r u unable to watch?????


See, isn't it better when we agree than when we disagree?


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Turtleboy said:


> See, isn't it better when we agree than when we disagree?


:up:


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

dtivouser said:


> OK, I'll bite. Why are you doing this? Why are you trying to ruin the show? If you don't like Idol or don't respect the process, why don't you just leave it alone?


http://www.votefortheworst.com explains it beautifully.

I have fun watching Idol.

I turn the volume way, way up (but not too loud as to sound awful) and rock the house (literally). My audio system gets a good workout from AI.

But I'm not brainwashed into thinking that it's a singing competition, talent search or anything like that.

It's a reality show, designed so that people can make fun of or just look at other regular people. That's all.

So I'm merely helping the producers along.

Just doing my part to make the show much more interesting.

Melinda will win, and she deserves it, IMO.

But if it was all great singing the show would be boring.

At least with some bad singing we get some entertainment.

I'm not doing this for howard stern (I am by no means a stern fan). I am doing it because I think that Sanjaya was the most entertaining.


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

American Idol is a singing contest as much as Dancing with the Stars is a dancing contest.  

It is a Reality Show, but not to the point of Survivor or The Amazing Race.

Apples and oranges.

Anyways...........whatever! It is still a freakin' TV show.


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

So, ANYWAYS, my worse two tonight were Phil and Sanjaya. Phil just didn't do anything for me (I agreed with the judges).

Blake would've sounded much better if he hadn't been drowned out by the horns.

I didn't think Haley did all that bad. Not sure what the judges problem was with her. 

Thought the best was Jordin. I liked Melinda a lot at the beginning of this season but I finder her kinda boring now. Often has too much vibrato in her voice. Paula's right, though... she does a good job of showing the emotion that the lyrics are intending.


----------



## sportschick73193 (Mar 21, 2007)

Sorry for not spelling right. I had to go, so I typed shortcuts.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

DLL66 said:


> American Idol is a singing contest as much as Dancing with the Stars is a dancing contest.


Now you get it.

Do you ever notice that the biggest news about DWTS are the personal stories behind the celebrities who are dancing?



> It is a Reality Show, but not to the point of Survivor or The Amazing Race.


So I must be imagining the initial auditions where they highlight bad singing. Why do they do that? To teach people that bad singing isn't good?

Or is it because bad singing brings ratings?


----------



## pinkpanther54494 (Apr 2, 2006)

Sanjaya looked shmarmy tonight, he might have scared off some of his true fan base...


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

Raj said:


> Now you get it.


Always had, Wonder Boy!!!!! 

Once again, it is a TV Show..........what do you think?


----------



## DLL66 (Oct 21, 2002)

Raj said:


> So I must be imagining the initial auditions where they highlight bad singing. Why do they do that? To teach people that bad singing isn't good?
> 
> Or is it because bad singing brings ratings?


Because it is funnier to laugh at the bad singers than it is for the good singers.

It is a TV Show. I don't watch Dancing with the Stars because it is boring! 
Yes, they do it for the ratings!!

Survivor and The Amazing Race draws people because people want to see people succeed and screw up at the same time. The difference is that the viewers don't vote who goes home.

It's a TV show border lining on a game show.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> I think I'm pretty much done with these threads. Stern trolls without a mind of their own have ruined them.


I love when people take this show seriously.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Raj, meet Paragraph. Paragraph, meet Raj.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

Ok, for the record:

Is it a reality show? Unarguably. Does that make it less of a singing competition? No - it can be both. (Take "Star Search," which was also both a reality show [before they came up with the term 'reality show'] and a performing competition.) Reality show just means that it's an unscripted show featuring non-celebrities in lead performing roles. To say "It's a reality show, designed so that people can make fun of or just look at other regular people. That's all" is just plain wrong, and rather a stupid statement.

Do they make fun of people? During the tryout phase, again, unarguably. However, I'd argue that AI is almost two shows in one.... the tryouts are basically "The Gong Show" revisited, while the Hollywood rounds are actually a singing competition. I hate the weeks leading up to Hollywood, and I've begun TiVoing them and fast forwarding through 95-98% of them, stopping at only the ones that are decent singers.

Do they put less talented singers through to Hollywood because it makes better television? Unfortunately, yes, and yes I wish they'd stop. Unfortunately, because the show starts the way it does, it has begun drawing less and less talented people and more and more idiots wanting to be on television, and I can understand the show having to pass some mediocre people through. I can also understand, to some extent, the desire to have better TV, and you want people with a personality that can win, not just a great voice.

I'm entertained by someone performing a song well. I would not be bored in the least by hearing 12, 11, 10, whatever people trying their hardest and singing their hearts out week after week for the top prize. I personally don't see how anyone could be, but I'll grant that's my bias.

On the other hand, I'm not entertained in the least when my ears hurt to listen to a performer. I'd challenge anyone to suggest Sanjaya has ever sung a song well since the tryouts. The "Sanjaya is a performer" bit is, in my opinion, simply a euphemism, when most of you really just like laughing at how silly he looks and sounds on stage.

It's been suggested this has nothing to do with Stern. I'd disagree with this. I will grant it's not strictly him, nor is it strictly "VFTW." I would however suggest that by this point, without him and his masses (of which I know for a fact two of our posters in this thread are AVID Stern listeners), there wouldn't be nearly as much nonsense surrounding all of this... those who actually like Sanjaya would be voting for him, and those who don't, won't, and we wouldn't have to hear about it, and he'd quietly be voted off in the middle of the pack.

I think that's mostly my gripe. If people here would simply discuss the show, say who they liked and who they didn't, without the grandstanding for Sanjaya, I'd be fine with it. But when we have the thread starting out like RegBarc did, with Sanjaya's number in big bold letters (and then again later in the thread again, same thing), it's really, REALLY irritating. And the big bold posting of Sanjaya's number is clearly strictly an attempt to get people to vote for him, whether or not they actually watch the show (actually, I'd suggest it's strictly for those who DON'T watch or even like the show and want to ruin it by voting the worst singer to win.)


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

spikedavis said:


> I love when people take this show seriously.


I discuss all the shows I watch "seriously." I don't know any other way to discuss them.


----------



## TomK (May 22, 2001)

All I can say that I am glad that I don't take my 'orders' from Howard Stern.


----------



## pantherman007 (Jan 4, 2003)

Alfer2003 said:


> Man oh man why is the Gollum dude still on??


I think he looks more like Dobby from Harry Potter...


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> I think that's mostly my gripe. If people here would simply discuss the show, say who they liked and who they didn't, without the grandstanding for Sanjaya, I'd be fine with it. But when we have the thread starting out like RegBarc did, with Sanjaya's number in big bold letters (and then again later in the thread again, same thing), it's really, REALLY irritating. And the big bold posting of Sanjaya's number is clearly strictly an attempt to get people to vote for him, whether or not they actually watch the show (actually, I'd suggest it's strictly for those who DON'T watch or even like the show and want to ruin it by voting the worst singer to win.)


Look, in a few years time, when Sanjaya has just released his 3rd 6x Platinum record, you'll be thanking me.

Until then, I vote for him because he entertains me, not because Stern tells me to.

I don't even have satellite radio.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Is there a way to automatically add trolls who insist on using enormous font to increase their troll effect to some list so I don't even see their posts? It's one thing to cheer on sanjaya for various reasons. It's another to basically spam this forum with huge font over and over. I say this as someone who spams AI threads arguing with people, so you know it's a seriously annoying habit if even I complain about it.

Lakisha has been fading lately. I don't know why they thought she was good this week, I think she is losing her edge. Jordin and Melinda are clearly better than her now, based on this week and last week. It would not surprise me to see lakisha in the bottom 3 and even booted this week. But I think Chris R is more likely to go. I'm getting a weird feeling that Blake will win the whole thing.

I know sanjaya is fun to hate, but i swear he's a lot better than kevin covais. Both are extremely comedic.

Melinda needs to work on some of her mannerisms. The weird nod she does and other things are starting to become annoying. Reminds me of that weird crap jennifer hudson would do on a big note, where she'd make like her breasts were trying to escape her body and her neck was convulsing. The only good mannerism like that was the mcphee bounce at the end of a performance.

Tony B looks good for 80+.

Edit: And don't forget the patented hudson eye bulge too. Thank goodness melinda is a better singer and has more subtle annoying habits.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

TomK said:


> All I can say that I am glad that I don't take my 'orders' from Howard Stern.


So is he.


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> Is there a way to automatically add trolls who insist on using enormous font to increase their troll effect to some list so I don't even see their posts? It's one thing to cheer on sanjaya for various reasons. It's another to basically spam this forum with huge font over and over. I say this as someone who spams AI threads arguing with people, so you know it's a seriously annoying habit if even I complain about it.
> 
> Lakisha has been fading lately. I don't know why they thought she was good this week, I think she is losing her edge. Jordin and Melinda are clearly better than her now, based on this week and last week. It would not surprise me to see lakisha in the bottom 3 and even booted this week. But I think Chris R is more likely to go. I'm getting a weird feeling that Blake will win the whole thing.
> 
> ...


Ignore me.

I will become more powerful than you can possibly imagine.

But those voices you are hearing are telling you to vote for Sanjaya because it's the _right_ thing to do.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

RegBarc said:


> Look, in a few years time, when Sanjaya has just released his 3rd 6x Platinum record, you'll be thanking me.
> 
> Until then, I vote for him because he entertains me, not because Stern tells me to.
> 
> I don't even have satellite radio.


One thing I don't get is that people will say that Howard is inconsequential and has no influence. Then when something like this happens, where he clearly has an influence, they complain that he is having too much of an effect.

You can't have it both ways.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

RegBarc said:


> Ignore me.
> 
> I will become more powerful than you can possibly imagine.
> 
> But those voices you are hearing are telling you to vote for Sanjaya because it's the _right_ thing to do.


"You know what to do. You KNOW what to do."


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Or you could just stop posting crap in huge font like a troll thereby inciting other troll-like behaviors in people who disagree. Either way.


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> Or you could just stop posting crap in huge font like a troll thereby inciting other troll-like behaviors in people who disagree. Either way.


How about this: You dial that number. Dial it a couple of times.

You'll see why not voting for Sanjaya is the _real_ crime.


----------



## NJChris (May 11, 2001)

LoadStar said:


> I think I'm pretty much done with these threads. Stern trolls without a mind of their own have ruined them.


+1

It's really silly at this point. I guess they just want to be "cool" that they are joining in on something. It's sorta like people going against what they perceive as a group-thought, and are actually participating in what they are railing against.

It was more fun to just talk about the show. I'm glad we have font size 500 to show how cool we are by voting for Sanjaya.


----------



## willbhome (Aug 28, 2002)

spikedavis said:


> "You know what to do. You KNOW what to do."


LOL!  :up:


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

NJChris said:


> +1
> 
> It's really silly at this point. I guess they just want to be "cool" that they are joining in on something. It's sorta like people going against what they perceive as a group-thought, and are actually participating in what they are railing against.
> 
> It was more fun to just talk about the show. I'm glad we have font size 500 to show how cool we are by voting for Sanjaya.


Then don't vote for him. Vote for your own person.

Another poster early on got it right.

He posted _his_ number in 7 point font. That's the spirit!


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

It's 11pm, also known as 3 hours after AI ends. You can't still call in most likely. Sorry regbarc, guess your trolling failed, I can't call in anymore. Maybe next time. Perhaps you could send private messages to everyone who ever posts in TC with giant font phone numbers.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Pretty sure that's not 7 point font.


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> It's 11pm, also known as 3 hours after AI ends. You can't still call in most likely. Sorry regbarc, guess your trolling failed, I can't call in anymore. Maybe next time. Perhaps you could send private messages to everyone who ever posts in TC with giant font phone numbers.


I got over 1000 votes in.

You can thank DialIdol for that.

I think that's pretty much offset a couple of my detractors, so I'm happy. I just want Sanjaya to win because he is, simply put, the most entertaining creation of God, ever.


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> Pretty sure that's not 7 point font.


If the phone lines are down, you can put in 7 point font who you would have voted for.

Show some enthusiasm! This show rawks!


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> how does it ruin the show?? People can vote for whoever. for whatever. it's been that way since the start. That's the process. I've watched the show. I like to see the hot girls. Last year, I wanted Katherine McPhee to stay on as long as possible because she was hot and I liked looking at her.


aaaahhhh McBoobs! She is sorely missed.










Nothing exquisitely bad or good tonight. Hell I don't even remember most of it.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

Figaro said:


> aaaahhhh McBoobs! She is sorely missed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that brings back fond memories. Fly me with balloons!


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Yeah no thanks, unlike some people (won't mention any names - let's just say they don't know what 7pt font looks like) I get my quota of jumping on a lame bandwagon that some tool is shoving in my face just by watching AI. It's a very cleansing feeling, knowing that my band wagon jumping is done with by 8pm. I don't feel any need to jump on any additional bandwagons by voting.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Figaro said:


> aaaahhhh McBoobs! She is sorely missed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fond memories.  too bad this year, no one stacks up quite like that. 

actually, I am a leg man, so Haley is working for me to some degree.


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> Yeah no thanks, unlike some people (won't mention any names - let's just say they don't know what 7pt font looks like) I get my quota of jumping on a lame bandwagon that some tool is shoving in my face just by watching AI. It's a very cleansing feeling, knowing that my band wagon jumping is done with by 8pm. I don't feel any need to jump on any additional bandwagons by voting.


Obviously, you do - you're posting in here, debating this with me.

I admit right out, that I have accepted, in Sanjaya's words, "WELCOME TO THE UNIVERSE OF SANJAYA". We are now watching Sanjaya Idol. The question is, we all know what to do.

You know what to do. You KNOW what to do.


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> actually, I am a leg man, so Haley is working for me to some degree.


Yeah, but her dress was just totally unacceptable tonight. I found her less attractive than ever tonight. 

She only got 50 autodialer votes compared with the circa-1000 votes Sanjaya got.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

RegBarc said:


> Yeah, but her dress was just totally unacceptable tonight. I found her less attractive than ever tonight.
> 
> She only got 50 autodialer votes compared with the circa-1000 votes Sanjaya got.


damn. I thought she looked pretty good. I wish I had not deleted the first couple finalist shows. I lost interest in AI this year during the initial voting round (prior to the final 12). But when this Sanjaya thing picked up steam here in TC, I had to jump back in. Then, I noticed all the comments about Haley. That sealed the deal!!


----------



## justapixel (Sep 27, 2001)

So, after watching that, I think Phil, Haley, and Gina are in trouble.

We know Sanjaya won't go. Haley looked exactly like a 6 year old pageant girl when performing, but with better legs. I liked Gina's performance, but compared to Jordin, Melinda and LaKisha, she's got no hope.

I predict Phil is gone.


----------



## willbhome (Aug 28, 2002)

NJChris said:


> It's really silly at this point.


AI has ALways been silly. Didn't care for it the first 4 years, but kind of liked it when my son & his wife were watching it while I visited them on vacation. However, my complaint was ALways that the voting is upside down: they SAY "America voted OFF" so & so, when in reality, people have ALways voted multiple times for those they want to keep on. Consequently, some really talented people had gotten voted off much too soon. The voting truly SHOULD be to vote OFF the worst performer each week: each phone number can vote ONLY ONCE, and that vote should be for the ONE person they caller wishes to go home. If AI did it this way, I might take them more seriously.

I might also take them more seriously if they didn't PURposely pass through bad performers.

Last year was the first time I watched (almost) the whole season, having enjoyed the train-wreck aspect of the tryouts, and enjoying the good singers who came back week after week. However, I was as shocked as Daughtry was when he was voted off, and I stopped watching it then.

Watched the trainwreck again this year, then canceled my season pass. Then, I heard Howard Stern talking about Sanjaya, and have been doing my best to help keep the trainwreck alive, because with the way the producers and judges run the show, that's all it's good for.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> damn. I thought she looked pretty good. I wish I had not deleted the first couple finalist shows. I lost interest in AI this year during the initial voting round (prior to the final 12). But when this Sanjaya thing picked up steam here in TC, I had to jump back in. Then, I noticed all the comments about Haley. That sealed the deal!!


I thought that Haley looked awesome too.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Really, it's not much of a debate. You are trolling and know it deep down. I was hoping for a good will hunting moment where you realize it, but it might not happen. Unfortunately sanjaya was too serious this week so the sanjaya lovers might not be out in full force. He needed a top hat and suspenders for this performance in order to stay ahead of the curve. Chris R out-sanjayad sanjaya in more ways than one. Plus there was inadequate incestuous cleavage. All in all a bad night for sanjaya.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

RegBarc said:


> You know what to do. You KNOW what to do.


Yeah. Ignore you.


----------



## LoadStar (Jul 24, 2001)

TAsunder said:


> Really, it's not much of a debate. You are trolling and know it deep down.


Deep down? It is right there at the surface.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> Really, it's not much of a debate. You are trolling and know it deep down. I was hoping for a good will hunting moment where you realize it, but it might not happen. Unfortunately sanjaya was too serious this week so the sanjaya lovers might not be out in full force. He needed a top hat and suspenders for this performance in order to stay ahead of the curve. Chris R out-sanjayad sanjaya in more ways than one. Plus there was inadequate incestuous cleavage. All in all a bad night for sanjaya.


Chris Richardson is the reason people want someone like Sanjaya to win. They're sick of these contestants desperately trying to sound like mediocre artists like Justin Timberlake. Who needs more of that? At least Sanjaya is entertaining in SOME way.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

LoadStar said:


> Yeah. Ignore you.


Says the man who responded to me.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Jeff wants legs? Jeff gets legs.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

spikedavis said:


> Chris Richardson is the reason people want someone like Sanjaya to win. They're sick of these contestants desperately trying to sound like mediocre artists like Justin Timberlake. Who needs more of that? At least Sanjaya is entertaining in SOME way.


Yeah but this week chris r was exceedingly awful, dressed ridiculously, and just overall a lot more comedic and entertaining in his badness than sanjaya. Therefore any true fan of irony and sarcasm would be voting for Chris R. But of course, that would involve free thinking, which somoene who is on the sanjaya bandwagon is likely incapable of. Which is why I think Chris R is likely to go.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

TAsunder said:


> Yeah but this week chris r was exceedingly awful, dressed ridiculously, and just overall a lot more comedic and entertaining in his badness than sanjaya. .


No way. Nobody out does Sanjaya's badness. NOBODY.


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Haven't read through yet, but decided to post while watching so that I'd remember my impressions:

*Blake*...usually love him, it was just "awright, dog".
*Phil*...?? Don't remember it, and I'm a big Phil fan.
*Melinda*...need I say anything more? This was the best she's looked (awesome hairstyle on her, and finally the right cut of dress to not show off the "girls", but give her a neck).
*Chris*...usually can't stand him, tonight: wow! Huge difference. He lost the boy-bander thing and he really did great.
*Jordin*...it was ok.
*Gina*...eh, I'm a Gina fan, but kinda boring.
*Sanjaya*...I didn't hate it at all. I actually enjoyed him, especially when he went out and danced with Paula. Ok, I'll say it, I kinda liked it.
*Haley*...She wore that dress just for the guys here. Ick! Bad notes everywhere. Ok, she can go now.
*LaKisha*...She's got the pipes. Great job again.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

No dress melinda could wear would make her seem to have a neck. But she did look good.


----------



## danielhart (Apr 27, 2004)

RegBarc said:


> I will become more powerful than you can possibly imagine.


Still a legend in your own mind, eh James?


----------



## katbug (Oct 3, 2003)

Omg, ok...I'm done reading the threads for AI too, after just the first page of posts...not just the "Vote for Sanjaya" posts (I actually didn't hate him this week), but also the "this is a voting contest/ this is a singing competition" debate, not to mention all the talk about previous seasons. It would be nice to actually discuss the night's show here, but since we have to wade through all the other stuff just to read the actual show discussion, it's just not worth it. Oh well, more time to read up in the other threads. ;0)


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

danielhart said:


> Still a legend in your own mind, eh James?


Hi, pot? This is kettle.


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

RegBarc said:


> Kelly Clarkson rocked my socks from Day 1, and I own everything electronically ever released of hers.


This may be the greatest sig fodder of all time. 

ETA: Oh and 1-866-IDOLS-07


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

bigpuma said:


> This may be the greatest sig fodder of all time.
> 
> ETA: Oh and 1-866-IDOLS-07


The edit with phone number is surely payment enough for the sig fodder.


----------



## reh523 (Feb 28, 2006)

spikedavis said:


> I love when people take this show seriously.


Well said. Its a stupid Fox TV show thats it! If media and the internet can skew this stupid show, I think that is funny. I vote (that is scary) to keep the knucklehead on. That is it. Not because Stern said to. But if you think about it, it is really funny.

Its not the opera or some classical music or anything with any redeeming value to society it is a freaking tv show on Fox for Pete's sake.

Peoples lives are not at stake. And I have a feeling Fox is loving it for all the attention. Remember in TV there is no such thing as bad publicity.


----------



## spikedavis (Nov 23, 2003)

reh523 said:


> Well said. Its a stupid Fox TV show thats it! If media and the internet can skew this stupid show, I think that is funny. I vote (that is scary) to keep the knucklehead on. That is it. Not because Stern said to. But if you think about it, it is really funny.
> 
> Its not the opera or some classical music or anything with any redeeming value to society it is a freaking tv show on Fox for Pete's sake.
> 
> Peoples lives are not at stake. And I have a feeling Fox is loving it for all the attention. Remember in TV there is no such thing as bad publicity.


Exactly! And it's not as if being the winner of American Idol is really some great honor. Look at Ruben and Taylor. People who really get wrapped up in this and treat it like it's some important life or death matchup are funny to me! I like how they say this Sanjaya movement is ruining the show while they are mesmerizing by some toolbox who tries to "beatbox". Now come on.

I geniunely love Melinda and think she's wonderful, but it's not as if she doesn't win she'll be scanning groceries at Safeway. Her career is now set, regardless of the order in which the other contestants go home. And good for Sanjaya-he's fully embraced this thing and is loving it. He's happy to be sticking around.


----------



## FourFourSeven (Jan 3, 2003)

I'll say this about Sanjaya - he is handling everything EXTREMELY well for a 17 year old. It seems he completely gets what's going on - he's not a great singer, he'll never be able to compete on a singing basis with the Melinda's of the world, so he's fully embracing the cheesy, ridiculous factor, and having fun with it. It seemed several weeks back he was trying to compete in a singing competition, but he's figured out he's in a voting competition, and he's doing what he can to get votes. For him, that's acting kinda goofy and singing as earnestly as he can...

I fully enjoy watching him each week - not because he's "bad," or because he's "good," but because he's handling a strange situation in such a fantastic way.

And Fox and the AI producers are loving every minute of it. I believe they don't care about the "integrity" of the show, and are delighted to be getting even more publicity. This was a pretty "blah" season until the whole Sanjaya "controversy" began...

I'm hoping for a Sanjaya/Melinda final (don't think Sanjaya will make it that far) - Sanjaya because he's fun, makes for good TV, and seems to be a good kid, and Melinda because I enjoy watching a true professional sing...


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

FourFourSeven said:


> I'll say this about Sanjaya - he is handling everything EXTREMELY well for a 17 year old. It seems he completely gets what's going on - he's not a great singer, he'll never be able to compete on a singing basis with the Melinda's of the world, so he's fully embracing the cheesy, ridiculous factor, and having fun with it.


The fact that he gets it bothers me the most. When Simon told him his performance was "incredible", the crowd started booing, and Sanjay responded with, "Welcome to the universe of Sanjaya! You cannot escape it!", I was thinking "what an arrogant little pr**k."


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

pdhenry said:


> The term he used was "unbelievable."


Actually, I thought it was "incredible".....but anyway

Sanjaya knows how to play things up. There he was, dancing with Paula, and stopping to sing in front of a few teenage girls. I hate to say it, but the *Universe of Sanjaya* is going to keep him around until....well....maybe top 5.

I am a big Gina fan and I liked what she did. Will America?

During the filmed segment, Phil had let his hair grow in a bit. He looked so much better that way. Then he goes and shaves it again. Stupid Gollum.........

And yes, I too agree that I miss McBoobies very much:

































And I just love this glam shot:


----------



## yaddayaddayadda (Apr 8, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> Plus there was inadequate incestuous cleavage.












I hope you didn't mean what you typed


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

katbug said:


> It would be nice to actually discuss the night's show here, but since we have to wade through all the other stuff just to read the actual show discussion,


Yes, I'm with you on this one. I'd rather discuss the performances and the performers and leave the debates about the "true nature of the show" to another thread.



katbug said:


> it's just not worth it.


Meh... I'll still read and post in the threads. It won't be as enjoyable because I have to wade through all the SPAM. But it's still worth it for me. 



reh532 said:


> Its not the opera or some classical music or anything with any redeeming value to society it is a freaking tv show on Fox for Pete's sake.


Thank you (and all the others... you know who you are) so very much for telling me what I should and should not enjoy on TV. 

*On subject...*
Hasn't anyone commented yet on Haley's strong need for a better supporting bra? Maybe the legs are drawing your attention, but Handan and I both noticed a definate sag and even a degree of unbalance up top.

If Lena Horne was dead she'd have been rolling over in her grave after hearing Lakisha's twisted version of Stormy Weather.  I love her voice but that was not the way I want to hear that song performed. Too much anger, not enough sorry.

Melinda = :up:

Tony Bennet told Phil to accentuate the beat. Guess he didn't hear him  Sadly I think his comment at the end ("I was singing to my wife") might get him enough sympathy votes with the female audience to keep him around (which means Haley goes  )

Chris R = Meh (with a captial 'M'). I hope he goes tonight instead of Haley, but I suspect he won't.

Liked Jordin's performance, but it wasn't her best either. She's a very good singer and should go far (despite TB's "the black girl singer vote splitting" theory) 

Blake - enjoyed him for a change... until he did that sorry skat-type thing at the end of the song.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

jlb said:


> And yes, I too agree that I miss McBoobies very much:


**Removed the pics because I don't want to provoke the haters.**

I don't know if there really is a god, but if there is, you are doing his work. Thank you.

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...McPhee....mmmmmmmmm


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

reh523 said:


> Well said. Its a stupid Fox TV show thats it! If media and the internet can skew this stupid show, I think that is funny. I vote (that is scary) to keep the knucklehead on. That is it. Not because Stern said to. But if you think about it, it is really funny.


It's funny in the same way that a joke is funny after you hear it 10 times from 10 different people in the office, all telling it progressively worse. Actually it's even lamer, because Sanjaya, Ryan, Simon, etc. are clearly in on the joke, so it's no longer funny even the first time (nevermind the other 9). Funny would be voting for someone who sucks and doesn't know it, like Chris R.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

I think Haley has completely given up trying to sing. Last week it was short skirt; this week she's added cleavage. That outfit doesn't go with the song's lyrics (that outfit was not for getting home by 8 and listening to the radio). Also, Tony told her not to say "For you ... and you .. and you ..." and she *almost* didn't; then she let one "...an you" slip away. I also wasn't crazy about the tempo change on the "Jack Horner" part. I dunno, maybe it's just that song is forever Satchmo's to me (first version I heard).

But I think Haley will stick around. Why, because Gina totally alienated her fanbase. I liked the song, and I liked how she sang it (reminded me a bit of Linda Rondstadt). I think the judges were a bit harsh to her, unnecessarily. Still, if she's doesn't get the rocker votes she's not going to pull through to next week. 

I'm not getting all the hate-in (if you can call it that) for Melinda. On stage she "performs" but when the music's over she's back to her normal self. I think Pickler's "act" wasn an act; I think Melinda is genuine. 

Sanjaya's reign is soon coming to an end. Two weeks now without his sister. Plus he's getting a little full of it -- what was his comment to Simon? Something about "Welcome to my universe" or some-such. Ugh. Not this week, but if next week's theme is not "Music of Michael Jackson" he may be done (oh, that, and if Blake cna teach him some moves).

LaKisha is fading fast. 

Phil was sweating up a storm last night. I have to agree with the judges in that he wasn't really connecting. Don't know if I'd call it dark, though. If he was really singing to his wife it makes me wonder. I think he just threw that comment out for sympathy votes. Looking at DialIdol, it seems to have worked.

Chris has been getting stronger each week for the last three. He must have been wearing some flesh-toned Breath-Rite nasal strips, because he didn't sound nasally at all.

Blake's got do spice it up again with some moves. I liked the scat at the end, but I was expecting it throughout most of the song, and the little that he did got drowned out by the band. 

Jordin took a bit of a boring song (very repetitive) and did an OK job with it. Better than last week, but not as strong as two weeks ago. With LaKisha fading away, I'm not sure if she's getting her votes.

My vote for the two worst: Phil and Hayley, but I think Gina's going home.


----------



## cwoody222 (Nov 13, 1999)

firerose818 said:


> Did Sanjaya just hold up 8 fingers when demonstrating that he had the Idols-07 number?! Oops!


I don't think he held up his thumb because it was holding the mic. But I thought the same thing.



Raj said:


> Randy and Paula were right. He's a great _entertainer._ He's just not singing that well.


I disagree. He's not an entertainer, he's a clown. (which I guess, technically, is an entertainer)

If he was on Last Comic Standing I could call him an entertainer because all he's doing is getting people to laugh at him.

He's the sad geek in high school that makes himself even MORE geeky to "play along" with all the people making fun of him.

Now, that said, what he's doing may be entertainING but it doesn't make him an entertainER.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

jlb said:


> During the filmed segment, Phil had let his hair grow in a bit. He looked so much better that way. Then he goes and shaves it again.


+1



jlb said:


> Stupid Gollum.........


 :up: :up: :up: :up: :up:


----------



## jradosh (Jul 31, 2001)

wprager said:


> I think Haley has completely given up trying to sing. Last week it was short skirt; this week she's added cleavage. That outfit doesn't go with the song's lyrics (that outfit was not for getting home by 8 and listening to the radio). Also, Tony told her not to say "For you ... and you .. and you ..." and she *almost* didn't; then she let one "...an you" slip away. I also wasn't crazy about the tempo change on the "Jack Horner" part. I dunno, maybe it's just that song is forever Satchmo's to me (first version I heard).


I always associate it with Fats Waller. And when Fats sang it, he did repeat the "and you, and you, and you and you!". And when he performed it in the movie "Stormy Weather", he said each "you" looking at a different woman (implying that he's a gigalo). Guess Tony Bennet wasn't around then to tell him what the song meant!


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

Why didn't anybody listen to Tony? 

He told Phil to speed up the tempo, Nope.

He told Lakisha to "Sing the song as it's written" and quit that run at the end, Nope.

He told Haley to sing the song "to one person", then she still didn't.

People, when a legend like Tony Bennett tells you to do something, YOU DO IT!!


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

stiffi said:


> Why didn't anybody listen to Tony?
> 
> He told Phil to speed up the tempo, Nope.
> 
> ...


That frustrates me to no end too!!!

I have to think that the mentoring interviews are happening so close to the rehearsals that the singers and the band think they won't have enough time to change it up.

Some of Tony's suggestions were so spot on!

Can't wait to see what JLo does with them.

And IIRC, Jon Bon Jovi was going to be a guest.....anyone know when he is due to be on? That will be Gina's week!

And *Figaro*, I understand. And just for you:


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

jlb said:


> And *Figaro*, I understand. And just for you:


Oh you tease! I thought that was actually a link to a bouncy video.


----------



## mask2343 (Jan 6, 2003)

Tony freakin Bennett?

Everyone was boring. LaKisha is setting herself up nicely for a surprising exit soon. 

Bottom 3: Phil, Gina, Haley
Going Home: Phil


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

It really does seem like they are spending wayyy less time with the guests this year. It literally seemed like they came in, sang the song, and got one sentence from the guest, then left. Last year even it was more elaborate. Like when someone (forgot who - barry manilow?) had chris daughtry singing on the floor as an experiment to involve his diaphragm.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> It really does seem like they are spending wayyy less time with the guests this year. It literally seemed like they came in, sang the song, and got one sentence from the guest, then left. Last year even it was more elaborate. Like when someone (forgot who - barry manilow?) had chris daughtry singing on the floor as an experiment to involve his diaphragm.


Andrea Bocelli had Chris do that.

They really are spending zero time with the "coaches" this year. Or at least showing a lot less of it.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

DLL66 said:


> American Idol is a singing contest as much as Dancing with the Stars is a dancing contest.
> 
> It is a Reality Show, but not to the point of Survivor or The Amazing Race.
> 
> ...


No, fools like you and the Stern groupies are trying to make it a reality show.

It is also not just a singing show. It is about finding a potential STAR. That includes singing ability along with likeability and the whole package.

Go buy Howard Stern's crap. He is only doing this because it KILLS him that he is not the center of attention.


----------



## stiffi (Jun 14, 2006)

Figaro said:


> Andrea Bocelli had Chris do that.
> 
> They really are spending zero time with the "coaches" this year. Or at least showing a lot less of it.


The funny part is, all of Tony's suggestions were things that could have been changed on the fly, with the possible exception of the tempo thing to Phil. These fools just think they know more than someone with 50 years of experience.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

firerose818 said:


> Did Sanjaya just hold up 8 fingers when demonstrating that he had the Idols-07 number?! Oops!


Actually he held up 4 fingers on 1 hand and 3 with the other. Never seen that one before.


----------



## robbins (Aug 23, 2005)

Wow, Sanjaya is getting some serious press, he is on Yahoo's front page and they are saying that he is American Idol's savior and that AI might need him more than he needs them. 

This is going to be an inreresting few months!


----------



## dtivouser (Feb 10, 2004)

Raj said:


> So I'm merely helping the producers along.
> 
> Just doing my part to make the show much more interesting.
> 
> Melinda will win, and she deserves it, IMO.


See, this is the part that bugs me. Melinda could well go the way of Latoya London if everyone keeps voting for Sanjaya. Especially those with autodialers.

The point of the show is to vote for the person you want to win. Right? Sounds like you need to be voting for Melinda.

I guess this is why Bush got elected.  OOPS, sorry, don't mean to be political!!


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Figaro said:


> Oh you tease! I thought that was actually a link to a bouncy video.


Well, here is the classic Ladylike video from RockStar


----------



## dtivouser (Feb 10, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> how does it ruin the show?? People can vote for whoever. for whatever. it's been that way since the start. That's the process. I've watched the show. I like to see the hot girls. Last year, I wanted Katherine McPhee to stay on as long as possible because she was hot and I liked looking at her.


Sure, but Katherine could SING. If she had won, few people would be surprised.

Sanjaya is just a joke being made worse by people that don't understand "vote for who you want to win"...


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

What does going the way of latoya london mean? I assume it means being shockingly booted earlier than expected, even if it was expected in the later rounds. Melinda is the front runner, IMO. It would be a little more shocking. Lakisha, not quite as shocking. Now SHE could go the way of latoya. And I think she just might. Latoya was always second or third fiddle. Still, it was pretty weird when she got knocked out. Pretty similar to Lakisha at this point.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

jlb said:


> Well, here is the classic Ladylike video from RockStar


That's not the one true McBoobs! Blasphemer!!!!!!!


----------



## chuckwny (Nov 19, 2001)

This AI exec doesn't think VFTW and Stern have much of an impact. Sounds like a challenge!

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertainment/tv/2007/04/04/2007-04-04_exec_sanjaya_wont_win_idol.html


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

dtivouser said:


> Sanjaya is just a joke being made worse by people that don't understand "vote for who you want to win"...


But I think a lot of people really do want him to win. You can disagree with their reasons for wanting him to win, but they are voting for who they want to see win it. This is a competition left up to the public to decide. The only real rule is, just as you said, "vote for who you want to win" -- The voter can want them to win for whatever reason they decide. Simon can say "this is a singing competition" all he wants but as soon as you open the lines up to the public it is whatever kind of competition the individual voter wants it to be.

In the interest of full disclosure, I don't vote but I do want Sanjaya to win. My reason is spite.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Maybe they'll have a Stones night, and Sanjaya can sing Jumpin' Jack Ash!


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

If they have a stones night then sanjaya better snort a pile of ashes.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

dtivouser said:


> Sure, but Katherine could SING. If she had won, few people would be surprised.


Sure, she sang prety well. But lots of us talked non stop about the McBoobies and filled the thread with pictures of her. We didn't post links to sound clips. It's was largely about how hot she was. If she wasn't hot, we wouldn't have talked about her like we did.


----------



## Rebate_King (Nov 10, 2004)

Do they release the total results of all votes each week? I'd like to see where Sanjaya ends up on the list. If he is in the top 3 for votes each week, I think he is sticking around for a long time.


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Figaro said:


> That's not the one true McBoobs! Blasphemer!!!!!!!


Ok....you'll like this one....she shakes them and then let's Tyra touch them........


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

jlb said:


> Ok....you'll like this one....she shakes them and then let's Tyra squeeze them........


Been there watched it, downloaded it, archived it, watched it again, watched it some more, and then was spent.

I will still watch again!


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

Alfer2003 said:


> Man oh man why is the Gollum dude still on??


i still say he looks like powder


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)




----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

TAsunder said:


> It's 11pm, also known as 3 hours after AI ends. You can't still call in most likely. Sorry regbarc, guess your trolling failed, I can't call in anymore. Maybe next time. Perhaps you could send private messages to everyone who ever posts in TC with giant font phone numbers.


i asked this last week... wondering if it's true... i heard you can actually vote from 9pm EST to 2pm EST, since the lines are open that whole time due to time zones. the west coast show ends at 11pm EST, so they have to keep the lines open for 2 more hours. sounds right, no??



TonyD79 said:


> Go buy Howard Stern's crap. He is only doing this because it KILLS him that he is not the center of attention.


Couldn't be further from the truth. first off, he doesn't sell anything (other than his programming). Secondly, he's always watched American Idol, and has talked about it on his show, and it's never KILLED him before. The fact is, many people find this season dull, and Sanjaya is the one entertaining part of the show.

Sanjaya: "i want to prove to america I can sing"
funny... acknowledging, indirectly, all the anti-sanjaya/VTFW hype

Haley: I thought she looked nice. The way she dresses every week, mcboobies should've dressed every week, and she might have won... gotten more of the male 15-89 vote.

Actually, I don't think Haley is all that attractive (no denying her legs).. but we have fallen for the Best Looking Left Standing Syndrome.

Melinda: I may need someone to screencap this, cuz I'm not sure... but I think I saw her neck last night.

she is so disturbing to look at, I don't care how well she sings. Shrek.



spikedavis said:


> One thing I don't get is that people will say that Howard is inconsequential and has no influence. Then when something like this happens, where he clearly has an influence, they complain that he is having too much of an effect.
> 
> You can't have it both ways.


agreed. a couple of weeks ago, when stern was first brought up, stern detractors were saying his influence was exaggerated. it's now playing out exactly as expected. media is picking up on this, word of mouth in increasing, AI loves the PR, sanjaya will last a lot longer than he should.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Sanjaya definitely livens up this season a bit. So far the most exciting moments this season have been discovering that gwen stefani sounds like elisha cuthbert and the tone of ryan's voice when he announced kelly clarkson will be performing for their charity gig. The tone was more or less, "holy crap, I'm still in shock that she's even talking to us still"


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

FourFourSeven said:


> I'll say this about Sanjaya - he is handling everything EXTREMELY well for a 17 year old. It seems he completely gets what's going on - he's not a great singer, he'll never be able to compete on a singing basis with the Melinda's of the world, so he's fully embracing the cheesy, ridiculous factor, and having fun with it. It seemed several weeks back he was trying to compete in a singing competition, but he's figured out he's in a voting competition, and he's doing what he can to get votes. For him, that's acting kinda goofy and singing as earnestly as he can...
> 
> I fully enjoy watching him each week - not because he's "bad," or because he's "good," but because he's handling a strange situation in such a fantastic way.
> 
> ...


I think that people are so caught up in the Sanjaya fever, they don't recognize that he's getting better every week. This style of music suited his voice very well. He stayed on key through the whole thing, which is more than anyone can say about some of the other contestants. He's obviously not the best there is, but he's not the worst at this point. That would be Phil or Haley.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

Lakisha is going tonight.


----------



## r-u-kidding-me (Feb 19, 2007)

Turtleboy said:


> Lakisha is going tonight.


care to lay a wager? Didn't think so


----------



## r-u-kidding-me (Feb 19, 2007)

bruinfan said:


> Melinda: I may need someone to screencap this, cuz I'm not sure... but I think I saw her neck last night.
> 
> she is so disturbing to look at, I don't care how well she sings. Shrek.


That haircut SUCKS! It added roughly (not exact, but close) 82 pounds.

And for the record...Sangaya is not entertaining in the least. You guys are sick puppies!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

TAsunder said:


> Sanjaya definitely livens up this season a bit. So far the most exciting moments this season have been discovering that gwen stefani sounds like elisha cuthbert and the tone of ryan's voice when he announced kelly clarkson will be performing for their charity gig. The tone was more or less, "holy crap, I'm still in shock that she's even talking to us still"


Who was it that Ryan (seacrest) tried to hug again???

Ryan seacrest is gay... Ryan seacrest is gay...


----------



## bigpuma (Aug 12, 2003)

bruinfan said:


> i asked this last week... wondering if it's true... i heard you can actually vote from 9pm EST to 2pm EST, since the lines are open that whole time due to time zones. the west coast show ends at 11pm EST, so they have to keep the lines open for 2 more hours. sounds right, no??


Actually the show airs until 2AM EST in Hawaii so I imagine they have to keep the phone lines open until 4AM EST unless they can somehow cut off people by time zone, which I doubt. That is probably why Ryan always says at least 2 hours.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

wprager said:


> Sanjaya's reign is soon coming to an end. Two weeks now without his sister. Plus he's getting a little full of it -- what was his comment to Simon? Something about "Welcome to my universe" or some-such. Ugh. Not this week, but if next week's theme is not "Music of Michael Jackson" he may be done (oh, that, and if Blake cna teach him some moves).


Is he?

I predicted he'll be there to the bitter end. I stand by that.

I tried really hard to vote for him last night but the lines were jammed. Busy busy busy.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

Jesda said:


> Raj, meet Paragraph. Paragraph, meet Raj.


I like to double space my posts.


----------



## Mr. Soze (Nov 2, 2002)

jlb said:


> And IIRC, Jon Bon Jovi was going to be a guest.....anyone know when he is due to be on?]


For your amusement, please contemplate Sanjaya singing "Living on a Prayer".


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

Mr. Soze said:


> For your amusement, please contemplate Sanjaya singing "Living on a Prayer".


No he will sing "It's My Life."


----------



## r-u-kidding-me (Feb 19, 2007)

Mr. Soze said:


> For your amusement, please contemplate Sanjaya singing "Living on a Prayer".


Great - thanks a bunch. Seriously though, it wouldn't sound any different than anything else he sings. It's all the same - off key, cheesey smile, no energy, no power in his voice...a complete joke. Chinese water torture = Sanjaya Singing torture


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

bigpuma said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by bruinfan
> i asked this last week... wondering if it's true... i heard you can actually vote from 9pm EST to 2pm EST, since the lines are open that whole time due to time zones. the west coast show ends at 11pm EST, so they have to keep the lines open for 2 more hours. sounds right, no??
> 
> Actually the show airs until 2AM EST in Hawaii so I imagine they have to keep the phone lines open until 4AM EST unless they can somehow cut off people by time zone, which I doubt. That is probably why Ryan always says at least 2 hours.


uh, let me try this again, my math is retarded

the lines open at 9pm EST. the west coast show ends at 12mid EST. so 2 hours after that is 2 AM EST.(not pm heh). so, in hawaii, the lines are open from 3amEST to 5am EST. (Actually, it EDT, isn't it). i didn't even factor in hawaii... so you could vote for 7 hours, theoretically, huh? with a break from 2-3am.

that is, if they don't block calls by timezone/area code


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

Haley is going this week. It'll be between her and Lakisha in the bottom two.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

bruinfan said:


> that is, if they don't block calls by timezone/area code


which they do.


----------



## laststarfighter (Feb 27, 2006)

*Sanjaya*
Geez, what is up with all the Stern talk? Too many of you are overrating his influence, especially since he disappeared to the obscurity of satellite radio. Like someone wrote, Stern is jumping on the bandwagon, not creating it. Plus I think he has a hidden agenda here. By launching his campaign, he is able to insert himself in the public eye again because he (smartly) knows that anything American Idol related is going to get media attention. I would never have known what was going on in the Stern world if it weren't for reading these threads. For the record, I listened to him during my morning drive when he was on free radio.

With that said, I'm liking the chances that Sanjaya will be safe again this week. Yes, he's clearly the worst singer. Yes, you could barely hear his meek voice over the music most nights (he's getting better.) But take him out of the show and the show would get very boring, very fast. I'm sure the show producers are personally speed dialing votes in for Sanjaya to keep the guy in their show. He's a ratings goldmine.

*Melinda*
Last night, I completed my 180 degree turn on Melinda. She is the best singer IMO but I am so done with her act. This is episode 26 and she's still "shocked" that someone likes her voice. I just want to reach into the screen and slap her every time I see her put her hand on her chest and widen her eyes in amazement.

"It's only the 157th time today that someone called me amazing, but do you really think that? I can't believe you don't think I suck. Let me go tell my stylist and vocal coach. They will never believe this."

Call me cynical but I am beginning to think even her last name is a fake. The shy, meek background singer who suddenly transforms into a potential superstar just happens to have the last name of Doolittle? Really? If she sings "The Rain in Spain" or "Wouldn't It Be Loverly?" on the next episode then I'm calling shenanigans.

*My Idol Pet Peeve*
The biggest crime a lot of Idol contestants commit is singing a song with no regard for the lyrics. This was done several times tonight. There were several songs of heartbreak, longing, and even about a serial killer. It seemed like everyone was singing with a smile and a happy-go-lucky voice.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

laststarfighter said:


> *My Idol Pet Peeve*
> The biggest crime a lot of Idol contestants commit is singing a song with no regard for the lyrics. This was done several times tonight. There were several songs of heartbreak, longing, and even about a serial killer. It seemed like everyone was singing with a smile and a happy-go-lucky voice.


That's the "disconect I'm always complaining about.


----------



## r-u-kidding-me (Feb 19, 2007)

Langree said:


> That's the "disconect I'm always complaining about.


  so are you saying you can't be effective singing a song if you don't feel it or haven't lived it?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Lately the melinda "surprised face" to me looks like she can't hear what people are saying and has to concentrate hard to hear/understand.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

r-u-kidding-me said:


> so are you saying you can't be effective singing a song if you don't feel it or haven't lived it?


In a sense, you should at least know the meaning of the words your singing, singing a sad sad with a **** eating grin on your face doesn't sound right, and singinging a happy go lucky song looking like your dog just died doesn't work too. Your facial expression changes the inflection and the way your voice sounds.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

laststarfighter said:


> *Melinda*
> Last night, I completed my 180 degree turn on Melinda. She is the best singer IMO but I am so done with her act. This is episode 26 and she's still "shocked" that someone likes her voice. I just want to reach into the screen and slap her every time I see her put her hand on her chest and widen her eyes in amazement.
> 
> "It's only the 157th time today that someone called me amazing, but do you really think that? I can't believe you don't think I suck. Let me go tell my stylist and vocal coach. They will never believe this."


LOL! I was trying to figure out how to get this point across earlier and just kind of gave up. You just saved me a lot of work. :up: :up: :up:


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

r-u-kidding-me said:


> so are you saying you can't be effective singing a song if you don't feel it or haven't lived it?


You don't have to actually feel it or actually have lived it. But you do have to act like you know what it means, and at least pretend you feel it.


----------



## stalemate (Aug 21, 2005)

So which song was about a serial killer and who sang it? I totally missed that one (which is probably the point)


----------



## r-u-kidding-me (Feb 19, 2007)

Langree said:


> In a sense, you should at least know the meaning of the words your singing, singing a sad sad with a **** eating grin on your face doesn't sound right, and singinging a happy go lucky song looking like your dog just died doesn't work too. Your facial expression changes the inflection and the way your voice sounds.


I'm trying to make heads or tails of YOUR words....

The grin on a face really shouldn't affect the SOUND much at all. Close your eyes. People use to complain about McPhee doing this as well. It didn't bother me at all. AND if this is the case....another X for Sanjaya and the cheeseball smile.

My wife never complains about my facial expressions when I'm 'takin care of business'. She closes her eyes and swears I'm B Pitt or whoever the flavor is.

Facial expressions are overrated! Sing the freakin song already!


----------



## jlb (Dec 13, 2001)

Mr. Soze said:


> For your amusement, please contemplate Sanjaya singing "Living on a Prayer".


I was sort of hoping he would sing You Give Love a Bad Name.

Shot through the heart..........


----------



## r-u-kidding-me (Feb 19, 2007)

stalemate said:


> So which song was about a serial killer and who sang it? I totally missed that one (which is probably the point)


Mac the Knife - by Chris...I guess...who knows...who cares....just sing it!


----------



## r-u-kidding-me (Feb 19, 2007)

Mr. Soze said:


> For your amusement, please contemplate Sanjaya singing "Living on a Prayer".


Ok...I'm playing.....

"I'm going down in a Blaze of Glory"


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

r-u-kidding-me said:


> I'm trying to make heads or tails of YOUR words....
> 
> The grin on a face really shouldn't affect the SOUND much at all. Close your eyes. People use to complain about McPhee doing this as well. It didn't bother me at all. AND if this is the case....another X for Sanjaya and the cheeseball smile.
> 
> ...


Facial expressions can alter your sound quite a bit.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

r-u-kidding-me said:


> Mac the Knife - by Chris...I guess...who knows...who cares....just sing it!


Blake sang Mac the Knife.

I guess, by literal definition, he's a serial killer (he has killed multiple people). But he's not your standard "in the basement" serial killer. Tony Bennett described him as a gangster.


----------



## r-u-kidding-me (Feb 19, 2007)

Figaro said:


> Facial expressions can alter your sound quite a bit.


Not the occasional smile or sex look - not buying it and not to the degree that we are talking in this POPULARITY COMPETITION


----------



## r-u-kidding-me (Feb 19, 2007)

aindik said:


> Blake sang Mac the Knife.
> 
> I guess, by literal definition, he's a serial killer (he has killed multiple people). But he's not your standard "in the basement" serial killer. Tony Bennett described him as a gangster.


Right - that's how memorable they both were


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

r-u-kidding-me said:


> I'm trying to make heads or tails of YOUR words....
> 
> The grin on a face really shouldn't affect the SOUND much at all. Close your eyes. People use to complain about McPhee doing this as well. It didn't bother me at all. AND if this is the case....another X for Sanjaya and the cheeseball smile.
> 
> ...


I don't even know how to respond to this, we're talking about singing and now your comparing it to you "taking care of business". (this is where I make some crass remark about the songs on Idol lasting longer than your business sessions)

Regardless of what you think, facial expression does affect tonal quality of the voice, I was one of the ones last year who said this about McPhee and I stand by it, whether you've lived it or not you are trying to convey the meaning of the song to your audience. The singer is trying to tell a story, and since they do this in front of an audience it plays a more important role that they get the message accross as intended.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

r-u-kidding-me said:


> Not the occasional smile or sex look - not buying it and not to the degree that we are talking in this POPULARITY COMPETITION


Singing through a smile will bring your sound forward and brighten it. If some only does it occasionally it won't make a world of difference, but it will make some difference.

I thought it was a popularity contest?


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Yeah, confusing why someone would disagree that smiling would be an issue since this isn't a singing contest. If you want to be popular you should look sad when you are supposed to and look happy when you are supposed to. You wouldn't see a high school president smiling as he talked about the death of the mascot even if he was happy about it.

And if we are talking about a singing competition, the smile is important because it's not just about how they sound on the radio, it's also about how they perform live since singers occasionally do that. Even beck.


----------



## r-u-kidding-me (Feb 19, 2007)

Langree said:


> Regardless of what you think, facial expression does affect tonal quality of the voice, I was one of the ones last year who said this about McPhee and I stand by it, whether you've lived it or not you are trying to convey the meaning of the song to your audience. The singer is trying to tell a story, and since they do this in front of an audience it plays a more important role that they get the message accross as intended.


Ok fine - whatever....

With all her expressions that were off the mark, K McP ended up doing pretty well, huh? Must not have affected all that much.

We can squabble all we want. However....most people do not listen to lyrics to the point of comprehending them in a storybook fashion - especially when it comes to this POPULARITY CONTEST. I had no clue Mac The Knife was a serial killer - I just put the 2 and 2 together. Honestly, I could care less as long as it has the feel and the swing. The singer, in our case, is not telling a story to squat! They are trying to survive another week and that means staying on pitch and looking good to the voters. You don't need to know the meaning of lyrics to do this.


----------



## laststarfighter (Feb 27, 2006)

aindik said:


> Blake sang Mac the Knife.
> 
> I guess, by literal definition, he's a serial killer (he has killed multiple people). But he's not your standard "in the basement" serial killer. Tony Bennett described him as a gangster.


At the risk of contradicting the Great TB, the song is based on a Jack the Ripper type of legend. (I just checked the wiki and they say it started as a medieval ballad.)

As for emoting the song, it is more than just facial expressions, you can "hear" the emotion in a person's voice. I wanna hear the pain and anguish when someone is singing about their dog dying. I wanna hear the longing when someone sings about missing their lover. This is what Simon is telling the singers when he mentions that a performance was too cabaret, too karaoke, or too beauty pagent. There's a disconnect you can hear when a person is just singing the notes rather than feeling the song.


----------



## r-u-kidding-me (Feb 19, 2007)

laststarfighter said:


> At the risk of contradicting the Great TB, the song is based on a Jack the Ripper type of legend. (I just checked the wiki and they say it started as a medieval ballad.)
> 
> As for emoting the song, it is more than just facial expressions, you can "hear" the emotion in a person's voice. I wanna hear the pain and anguish when someone is singing about their dog dying. I wanna hear the longing when someone sings about missing their lover. This is what Simon is telling the singers when he mentions that a performance was too cabaret, too karaoke, or too beauty pagent. There's a disconnect you can hear when a person is just singing the notes rather than feeling the song.


Then we need to add songwriting to this whole fiasco....no kid (adult for that matter) is going to 'emote' something from the 1800's. You need to be an academy award winning actor to pull this off....let's just sing for Fark sake!


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

r-u-kidding-me said:


> Then we need to add songwriting to this whole fiasco....no kid (adult for that matter) is going to 'emote' something from the 1800's. You need to be an academy award winning actor to pull this off....let's just sing for Fark sake!


I think the fact that nobody knows that Mac the Knife is about a serial killer (or a gangster if Tony Bennett is right) shows that Bobby Darin wasn't all that great at emoting the songs either.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

r-u-kidding-me said:


> Then we need to add songwriting to this whole fiasco....no kid (adult for that matter) is going to 'emote' something from the 1800's. You need to be an academy award winning actor to pull this off....let's just sing for Fark sake!


Huh? Yes they can, just UNDERSTAND what the lyrics mean. It's part of singing and truly doing it well. They ARE trying to tell a story, that's what songs are. You don't have to be from the 1800's to convey emotionally where the song is coming from, you don't have to be from the civil war to understand Tom Dooley. It's more than just repeating words you memorized off the sheet music.

Oh, and I do hear the words in songs and like the stories they convey. It's why I like so many styles of music.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

r-u-kidding-me said:


> Then we need to add songwriting to this whole fiasco....no kid (adult for that matter) is going to 'emote' something from the 1800's. You need to be an academy award winning actor to pull this off....let's just sing for Fark sake!


Oh golly! Um...er... oh just forget it. I don't have the strength or the time today.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Come on... no one is curious whether R U Kidding intentionally mentioned the oscars because of jennifer hudson or not?


----------



## dtivouser (Feb 10, 2004)

stalemate said:


> But I think a lot of people really do want [Sanjaya] to win.


 

Really? Regbarc, do you really want Sanjaya to win the whole thing? I thought voting for him was just to screw with the show results. If the finale were down to Sanjaya vs. a good singer, would you WANT Sanjaya to win?

Personally, I'd like a good singer to win and if she's hot then even better!


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

dtivouser said:


> Really? Regbarc, do you really want Sanjaya to win the whole thing? I thought voting for him was just to screw with the show results. If the finale were down to Sanjaya vs. a good singer, would you WANT Sanjaya to win?
> 
> Personally, I'd like a good singer to win and if she's hot then even better!


I think the people voting for Sanjaya want him to win. They want him to win because it screws with the show.


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

dtivouser said:


> Really? Regbarc, do you really want Sanjaya to win the whole thing? I thought voting for him was just to screw with the show results. If the finale were down to Sanjaya vs. a good singer, would you WANT Sanjaya to win?
> 
> Personally, I'd like a good singer to win and if she's hot then even better!


I want Sanjaya to win:

A.) Because he entertains me the most out of all the candidates.

B.) It (hopefully) makes Aindik mad enough to come yell at me in person.

C.) The voting system has asked for a result like that.


----------



## bruinfan (Jan 17, 2006)

dtivouser said:


> Really? Regbarc, do you really want Sanjaya to win the whole thing? I thought voting for him was just to screw with the show results. If the finale were down to Sanjaya vs. a good singer, would you WANT Sanjaya to win?
> 
> Personally, I'd like a good singer to win and if she's hot then even better!


good singer & not hot (ie melinda) vs mediocre & hot (ie haley)... who wins?


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

RegBarc said:


> B.) It (hopefully) makes Aindik mad enough to come yell at me in person.


What ever happened to that meet you were organizing?


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

aindik said:


> What ever happened to that meet you were organizing?


This is the sick part. You and I both live in the city. Both of us work in the same field (not the exact same field, but damn close). We both live and work so close to each other...YET...YET...you have no once responded to my PM's about a meet. Granted I haven't really PM'ed you about meeting for lunch, but it's the principal of it all.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Maybe you should use a bigger font in your PMs.


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

TAsunder said:


> Maybe you should use a bigger font in your PMs.


Just wait until the results show tonight, and next weeks performances.

People will just go nanners.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

bruinfan said:


> good singer & not hot (ie melinda) vs mediocre & hot (ie haley)... who wins?


Fantasia vs. Katherine McPhee??


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> Fantasia vs. Katherine McPhee??


Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## mitchb2 (Sep 30, 2000)

I sure hope Hayley does Playboy...or at least Maxim.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

Figaro said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha


ok ok..

Katherine McPhee was better than a medicore singer.

I think she would win in that battle.


----------



## laststarfighter (Feb 27, 2006)

aindik said:


> I think the fact that nobody knows that Mac the Knife is about a serial killer (or a gangster if Tony Bennett is right) shows that Bobby Darin wasn't all that great at emoting the songs either.


I was going to mention that I hated the Bobby Darin version too but I left it out.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

jsmeeker said:


> ok ok..
> 
> Katherine McPhee was better than a medicore singer.
> 
> I think she would win in that battle.


Plus Fantasia screeched most of her songs, making me cringe almost every time she performed. (She did have one really good one performance.)


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

bruinfan said:


> uh, let me try this again, my math is retarded
> 
> the lines open at 9pm EST. the west coast show ends at 12mid EST. so 2 hours after that is 2 AM EST.(not pm heh). so, in hawaii, the lines are open from 3amEST to 5am EST. (Actually, it EDT, isn't it). i didn't even factor in hawaii... so you could vote for 7 hours, theoretically, huh? with a break from 2-3am.
> 
> that is, if they don't block calls by timezone/area code


In the past they blocked by time zone, we have East coast feeds and my wife has tried to vote after the show airs on the east coast and the calls would not go through.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

Tony Bennett, as always, was a total class act.


----------



## 979hkz (Jul 11, 2006)

I want Sanjaya to win to teach the producers & judges a lesson.
This crop of singers is a joke compared to last year. There are better singers out there. The judges put sanjaya on the show as one of the 24 best singers in America. One of the 24 BEST!

According to the judges, he's good enough to win. They thought enough of him to put him in the top 24. 

If they don't like people voting for him, they shouldn't have put him on the show.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

979hkz said:


> According to the judges, he's good enough to win. They thought enough of him to put him in the top 24.


Not really... according to the judges, he's good enough to get at least 24th place, though. It would be hilarious one year if the judges decide that there are only 23 contestants worth putting through, though.


----------



## willbhome (Aug 28, 2002)

979hkz said:


> I want Sanjaya to win to teach the producers & judges a lesson.
> This crop of singers is a joke compared to last year. There are better singers out there. The judges put sanjaya on the show as one of the 24 best singers in America. One of the 24 BEST!
> 
> According to the judges, he's good enough to win. They thought enough of him to put him in the top 24.
> ...


+1


----------



## latrobe7 (May 1, 2005)

I hate Sanjaya, too; however not as much as a lot of people apparently. And not just here; take this person, for example: http://www.myspace.com/starvationforsanjaya

He is a joke, of course, and one that has stopped being funny by itself; the humor comes from the passion of those who insist it's not funny.

As others have pointed out, if Fox or the producers really cared, they should correct the voting so that you vote for who you want out and you can only vote once. I think they like Ryan being able to say how many millions voted regardless of how over-inflated that number is with the current system.

My girlfriend got tickets to the dress rehearsal next week so I'm going to see the remaining contestants in person (though I was too embarrassed to tell my employer why I was taking that day off  ), so you know Im pulling for Haley to stick around!


----------



## splendid (Sep 1, 2005)

latrobe7 said:


> I hate Sanjaya, too; however not as much as a lot of people apparently. And not just here; take this person, for example: http://www.myspace.com/starvationforsanjaya
> 
> He is a joke, of course, and one that has stopped being funny by itself; the humor comes from the passion of those who insist it's not funny.
> 
> ...


That's old news. She has been starving herself for over 2 and a half weeks now and she looks like she actually gained weight!


----------



## dtivouser (Feb 10, 2004)

bruinfan said:


> good singer & not hot (ie melinda) vs mediocre & hot (ie haley)... who wins?


In my mind, Melinda by a huge margin. She's really a fantastic singer, and fine enough to look at (ie, I'm not distracted by her ala Mandisa!)


----------



## dtivouser (Feb 10, 2004)

jsmeeker said:


> Fantasia vs. Katherine McPhee??


Katherine. Though I did vote for Fantasia in her finals.


----------



## wprager (Feb 19, 2006)

laststarfighter said:


> At the risk of contradicting the Great TB, the song is based on a Jack the Ripper type of legend. (I just checked the wiki and they say it started as a medieval ballad.)


They talk of a _highwayman_ -- more like Robin Hood (before he hired an image consultant) than Jack the Ripper.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

979hkz said:


> I want Sanjaya to win to teach the producers & judges a lesson.
> This crop of singers is a joke compared to last year. There are better singers out there. The judges put sanjaya on the show as one of the 24 best singers in America. One of the 24 BEST!
> 
> According to the judges, he's good enough to win. They thought enough of him to put him in the top 24.
> ...


Couldn't have said that better myself.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

I'm still saying that there is going to be a shocking Lakisha departure.

All of America will be talking about it tomorrow.


----------



## RegBarc (Feb 18, 2003)

Turtleboy said:


> I'm still saying that there is going to be a shocking Lakisha departure.
> 
> All of America will be talking about it tomorrow.


Thankfully, America will not be discussing Sanjaya's departure, because that ain't happening this week.

And I still am calling Haley and LaKisha in the bottom 2, with Haley (legs and all) taking a hike.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

jsmeeker said:


> ok ok..
> 
> Katherine McPhee was better than a medicore singer.
> 
> I think she would win in that battle.


She would pwn all! There can be only one McBoobs!


----------

